# alles Gute zum Geburtstag, Who!



## DDT

*AUGURI, Daniel!!!*​
Here's a really blasting gift for you  

DDT


----------



## Confused Linguist

*Ich wünche Dir alles gute zum Geburtstag, vor allem Gesundheit, Glück in alles.*​ 
_Sorry about my German._​


----------



## Agnès E.

*Frohe Weihnachten!*

Err... no, not this one.
Emmmmm...

*Ich wünsche dir viel Glück für deine Heirat!*

Err... not this one either.
I have to check, wait.

.
.
.
.

_*FOUND!!!!!*_


*Hertzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag, Daniel. Joyeux anniversaire, que tous tes voeux soient exaucés !*


----------



## GenJen54

Happiest of Days!


----------



## jester.

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag.


----------



## Whodunit

Ich danke euch allen sehr für eure Gratulationen und diesen Thread! Es war zwar nur ein normaler 17. Geburtstag, aber es immer schön, älter und erfahrener zu werden (zumindest in meinem Alter noch! )

Danke an alle - vor allem auch an diejenigen, deren Deutsch mich überwältigt hat. Gratulation an Confused Linguist und Agnès.


----------



## elroy

GenJen kann auch ein bisschen Deutsch - sie war wohl zu schüchtern oder bescheiden. 

Alles Gute etwas nachträglich zu deinem Geburtstag!  Ich kann es kaum glauben - du bist schon 17!


----------



## cherine

* On a 17 ans maintenant !! (seulement) *
*Pourquoi donc ai-je l'impression que tu en as beaucoup plus ?! *​ 

*عيد ميلاد سعيد يا دانيال*
*كل سنة وانت طيب*​

* *​


----------



## Whodunit

*Danke schön, Elias - ich hoffe, GenJen wird uns auch irgendwann einmal mit ihrem Deutsch überraschen! *

*!شكراً يا شيرين  Il me plaît que tu me tiens pour plus âgé. *


----------



## Jana337

*Auch dieses bedeutende Ereignis habe ich verpasst? *

* In der letzten Zeit scheinst Du ungewöhnlich vernünftig  zu sein.*

* Ich habe ein Wunder vermutet, aber jetzt weiß ich, woran es liegt - Du bist einfach älter geworden. *

* Jetzt im Ernst: Alles Gute zum Geburtstag! *

* Jana*​


----------

